# Anybody running a SSH-Chat server?



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2022)

I saw this port and had never considered ssh for chat. You can certainly encrypt ssh easy enough.
Has anybody used this application? net-im/ssh-chat









						FAQ · shazow/ssh-chat Wiki
					

Chat over SSH. Contribute to shazow/ssh-chat development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				








						Why aren’t we using SSH for everything? | shazow.net
					






					shazow.net
				




Is Go considered safe? Is this secure?


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jun 26, 2022)

Go normally links by default all binaries as static, only libc is dynamic. This is the reason why Go binaries always have the tendency to be much bigger than the ones of other programming languages like C/C++. So if Go is secure depends on your point of view about that.


----------

